# Lightweight SPD Pedals?



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi,

Recently switched to SPD's (installed the ones that came with my bike), and they are about 260grams a pedal. About 130grams heavier then my flats. Weight i'm just not used to on the cranks.

So i'm in the market for lightweight SPD's but really dont have any idea on what is out there? Any recommendations? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

eggbeaters 4ti or 11's around 170g for the pair


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

The question is about SPD compartible pedals!


----------



## scalpel226 (Jul 11, 2006)

Xpedo or Exustar Ti pedals.......both are 210g! Both are SPD compatible!


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Archi **** said:


> The question is about SPD compartible pedals!





Archi **** said:


> Thank you very much!


Were you born a knob or do you have to work at it?


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

May consider the eggbeaters as the cleats will work with my shoes. 

Are those Exustars 210g / pair? or Each?


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

Pair: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a7398/e-pm25-titan.html?mfid=493


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

blue_neon said:


> Hi,
> and they are about 260grams a pedal. About 130grams heavier then my flats. Weight i'm just not used to on the cranks.


Not sure what do you mean under "SPD" - are those Shimano's?

260g a pedal is a lot - are those platform/clipless combo's? Regular Shimano SPD (520, 540, XT, XTR) should be under 400g a pair. 540 are probably the best value. Avoid cheaper ones with the previous version of SPD mechanism.

If you had 260g pair of flats those are likely not fully pinned platforms. Not really the best choice for off-road riding.. If you want large pinned platforms - something like Wellgo MG-1 are a good value. They are around 360g a pair.


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

Or there are other options to spd, few clipless pedals that are pretty light and cheap, saves you shelling out large amounts of cash on Ti pedals if you don't get on with them...2010 Look Quartz (280g pair - £50)...2011 Eggbeater 1 (256g pair - £45)


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Not sure what do you mean under "SPD" - are those Shimano's?
> 
> 260g a pedal is a lot - are those platform/clipless combo's? Regular Shimano SPD (520, 540, XT, XTR) should be under 400g a pair. 540 are probably the best value. Avoid cheaper ones with the previous version of SPD mechanism.
> 
> If you had 260g pair of flats those are likely not fully pinned platforms. Not really the best choice for off-road riding.. If you want large pinned platforms - something like Wellgo MG-1 are a good value. They are around 360g a pair.


Yeah they were combo's which would explain the weight.

Previous pedals had ridden off road for years but were a bit small to keep a good stance on.

Think I might steer away from SPD and look into the cheaper Eggbeater pedals.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

blue_neon said:


> Think I might steer away from SPD and look into the cheaper Eggbeater pedals.


There are two combos available from Shimano - one with old SPD mechanism (works, but prone to mud) and new one (6-series) - with a much improved SPD mechanism.

Eggbeaters are not generally cheaper and they have a well documented tendency to eventually explode. Your mileage may vary, of course. Many content users who went through many a pedal over the years.

If you want trouble free - get Shimano 520/540/XT/XTR. Can be found on the internetz for a good price, 540 being the value spot. http://www.google.com/products?q=Shimano+M540. XT are around $90 on Amazon.

If you want trouble free and release mechanism similar to Eggs - Time and Look will serve you well. Look Quartz seems like a good deal if you are into this whole weight thing, but rumors are that setting it for some shoes can be mildly bothersome. Decided not to try'em out.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

These might be of interest to you :

BBB BPD-12 Mounthigh

Features :

■ Top of the line and the lightest MTB pedal in the range.
■ Lightweight magnesium body.
■ CNC-machined titanium axle (9/16).
■ Maintenance free sealed bearings.
■ SPD compatible. Fast clip-in / clip-out mechanism.
■ Open design for easy mud release.
■ SPD compatible BBB Click & Go cleats included.
■ Weight: 249 grams.


----------



## MTB Mikey (Sep 18, 2015)

These are 255 grams a PAIR. I've been using them for 4 years and they're strong and dependable.
RITCHEY PRO PARADIGM V5
Pro Paradigm Black Mountain Pedal
their site say 262 but my food scale says 255 for the pair.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

I would say stay away from the Ritchey pedals and other pedals with similar design. They are not very easy to clip in and if you hit a rock, root or something else they clip out because the front of the mechanism on one side is connected to the back of the mechanism on the other side. If you push the front underside of the pedal the cleat will be released. The reason they are hard to clip in is propably because the are so square in profile.

The newer pedals seems to have a new design and better design.

I now use Shimano M540 instead. Heavier but so much better.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I like my Xpedo M Force Ti 8 pedals. I haven't tried their cleats, just use normal Shimano cleats.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Gilgo said:


> I would say stay away from the Ritchey pedals and other pedals with similar design. They are not very easy to clip in and if you hit a rock, root or something else they clip out because the front of the mechanism on one side is connected to the back of the mechanism on the other side. If you push the front underside of the pedal the cleat will be released.


I disagree with this. I've never had this occur in the nearly 20 years I have used Ritchey pedals.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

It depends on which Ritchey pedal it is.

This is the one I have, but not use anymore.








This is a newer? version, more similar to Shimanos pedals in construction.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet those Ritchey pedals are made by Xpedo or Exustar.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a couple of sets of the ones in the first pic. I see where the problem could occur, I personally have never had it happen.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

I ride a FS in rocky and rooty terrain so I have lots of pedal strikes so it happened a couple of times every ride. Really annoying. On more smooth trails its propably not an issue.


----------



## AZ Stumpy (Nov 27, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> I like my Xpedo M Force Ti 8 pedals. I haven't tried their cleats, just use normal Shimano cleats.


Same here. I've been running a set of these for over a year and they're good.


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've destroyed two pairs of the Ritchey Paradigm pedals from pedal strikes. The clip metal shattered, very brittle. Also have the same issue clipping in.

Can't seem to find the "newer" Ritchey pedal shown above. Where did you find that?


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Those some new top sekret Ritchey pedals. Had to do an image search on google, then click the picture to find it on the Ritchey page. Not listed under their pedals page.

WCS XC Mountain Bike Pedal | Ritchey | Ritchey

Mine are in the mail!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

They weigh and cost almost the same as XTR M9000, so why would you choose the Ritchey's? They even run a bushing as the inner bearing, which to me is a big minus compared to ball bearings.

I'm really happy with my M-Force 8 Ti, one and a half year and still going really strong. I'm striking so many rocks with them, and they are still rock solid.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

I"m running the M-force also, recently started using their cleat instead of Shimano one and clip out seems a lot smoother


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

m3bas said:


> I"m running the M-force also, recently started using their cleat instead of Shimano one and clip out seems a lot smoother


Hi

I can atest that. Using the xpedo cleats in one pair of shoes and shimano cleat in other pair and i'm starting to regret the fact shimano cleats are installed on my favorite shoes... 

M-Force FTW. Good weight and durability.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure I like the red-ball-on-the-pedal feature of these new Xpedos.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Eheh.

That's an _arbutus _fruit. Couldn't resist


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

m3bas said:


> I"m running the M-force also, recently started using their cleat instead of Shimano one and clip out seems a lot smoother


We use the M-Force on our road tandem but SPDs on other bikes. The Xpedo cleats didn't work well with SPD pedals (awkward release) so we've had to stick to Shimano cleats.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

M-Force 8 Ti 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Need a pair of the 8ti. Taking off 130g from my xts would be great.!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

So, how are the Ritchey WCS XC MOUNTAIN PEDALS holding up?


----------



## MTB Mikey (Sep 18, 2015)

*Love ritchey pedals*



madskatingcow said:


> So, how are the Ritchey WCS XC MOUNTAIN PEDALS holding up?


I like them a lot, and have had them last up to 3 years of CONTINUAL (6 days/week) MTB rides over those 3 years. Just put new ones on after 3 years :-D


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Do you use the Ritchey cleats? Notice any difference when using the Ritchey cleats over SPD's with these pedals? Just wondering as all my shoes are setup with Shimano cleats. 

I find the supportive platform of the Shimano's where the thread of the shoe rests wear real quick. After about 8 months it's worn down and the pedals are really loose beneath my feet.


----------



## MTB Mikey (Sep 18, 2015)

I guess I'm not that picky on the cleats for the shoes. I just use any (usually Shimano) cleats that come with the shoes (I wear Shimano shoes) I buy. Never had issues, but I'm sure 'your mileage will vary' as the saying goes. I replace them with the shoes, so they last me about a year plus, which is about 4-5000 miles of MTB riding.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Zeray SPD pedals weigh 260-ish & are reasonably priced...

Check eBay

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Can you measure the stack height of the Ritchey WCS XC pedals?


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> I like my Xpedo M Force Ti 8 pedals. I haven't tried their cleats, just use normal Shimano cleats.


Loving mine so far. My worn out shimano cleats did not release well at all. The xpedo cleats seem to work well in my other shimano pedals too.

At 210g and fully functional and sealed bearings, I don't see how I could go wrong


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have the Mforce 4Ti pedals. $100 cheaper and 20g heavier.


----------

